# Tactical Stickshot



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

things are even cooler, when they are "tactical"







....so here's my tactical stickshot.

It's just a aluminium-pipe with two pieces of plastic at the ends, which are connected by a thread-rod. for security, i put 2 screws through the pipe into the pieces, too.

It gots a pull weight of 9,5 Kg (~21lbs) with four layers of Thera-Band gold.

I realized, that it's not very easy to shoot with a stickshot an i will need some training to move my hand much faster..... i hit the stick sometimes - nevertheless it is a nice little shooter.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Cool!
Hollow tube means you could store stuff inside too...


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

yes, its possible


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Paracord makes life better.

Need to turn a blowgun into a stickshot!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

LVO said:


> Paracord makes life better.










of course... i like it very much!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting piece, well done


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Awesome! Great idea


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice one, i have a couple of stickshots myself but i find them difficult to use.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks good your stickshot, very interresting


----------



## Semper Rogue (Aug 15, 2012)

I like it. If you are able, I wouldn't mind a video of how you employ it. I like the idea and think I'll duplicate but with some type of removeable fork. Thank you.


----------



## smartin (Sep 20, 2012)

yes, it's really difficult to use it. I always hit the fork and destroy the rubber...in addition, i dont hit any target









i made it to have a light hunting-tool, but i will use it for fun only









i can not make a video, but i will make some more pictures. I think that will be enough.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Put a magazine in it!


----------

